# Animal Planet - Infested!



## Darlowsmithson

Hi,

I’m a researcher for a television company in the UK. We make a series called ‘Infested’ for Animal Planet about ordinary people who have been the victims of extraordinary infestations. 

For video clips from the series, please visit the Animal Planet website and search for Infested.

The series has been a huge hit and we’re currently looking for stories based in Australia. If you've had problems with anything from snakes to possums, rats to spiders and anything in between invading your house then I'd love to hear from you. 

We’re looking for stories that are dramatic, unfold over a period of time and where the infestation had a serious impact on those who had to live with it.

If you are interested in taking part in the series please drop me an email at david[dot]strange[at]darlowsmithson[dot]com and I will get in touch.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

